# Caption this Photo!



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)

I will start.


MARY SUE STARTED TO DOUBT THAT THE ESTROGEN SHOTS WERE WORKING?


AFTER LIVING IN HIS ICE HUT FOR TWO WEEKS FLOUNDERHEAD FINDS A BRIDE


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2009)

Or, 
"Hey Ahab, this is what a decent sized Blue Gill Looks like"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)

WHEN THE FOG FINALLY CLEARED FROM HIS EYEGLASSES POPEYE WAS HEARD TO EXLAIM"YOU ARE NOT MY PUPPY DOG!"


----------



## Popeye (Dec 12, 2009)

That reminds me, someone sent me a picture mail of a puppy dog, let me upload it and I'll PM it to you. This being a family oriented site I can't post it here.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2009)

How bout "All the romance contained this fishing picture exists in the mind of flounderhead and is in no way shared by the fish."


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Waterwings (Dec 12, 2009)

"Fellow Northerners, and any interested Southeners, for every ice shanty you buy, we'll give you one of these to take home, absolutely free!"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)

_Grabbed this guy with my hands - the camo gloves hide me from the fish!_


----------



## Brine (Dec 12, 2009)

*Melted Glacier Reveals Neanderthals May Have Revolutinized Winter Apparel Some 35,000 Years Ago *


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 12, 2009)

Brine said:


> *Melted Glacier Reveals Neanderthals May Have Revolutinized Winter Apparel Some 35,000 Years Ago *




Good One Brine =D> =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 13, 2009)

"Look Ma,it don't get better than this."


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd like you to meet my date for the ice fishermans ball.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> I'd like you to meet my date for the ice fishermans ball.




Yup, she's a cold fish too.

Doc, did you get my email?


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like you to meet my date for the ice fishermans ball.
> ...



No, I didn't Frank. I'll PM you my address again, just in case.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2009)

DocWatson said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > DocWatson said:
> ...




fftopic: fftopic: fftopic: fftopic: fftopic:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> fftopic: fftopic: fftopic: fftopic: fftopic:




Sorry..  

Here's a caption that's on topic:

Here's what I do after I send Doc Watson another email...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## captclay (Dec 14, 2009)

Ice is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 15, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


>



After spending $250 on an ice shanty, another $150 on tiny poles, and risking life and limb on the ice, you too can catch fish like these!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2009)

Or,
Hey Ahab, here's your little Blue Gill....

Huh?

You asked for a Blue PILL???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Or,
> Hey Ahab, here's your little Blue Gill....
> 
> Huh?
> ...



I know all about those blue pills - each week Pfizer Inc send a courier to me for another blood donation so they can continue to make those little blue pills

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 1436delta (Dec 15, 2009)

MAN I WISH I WOULD HAVE CAUGHT THIS MYSELF AND NOT MY WIFE :mrgreen:


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 15, 2009)

1436delta said:


> MAN I WISH I WOULD HAVE CAUGHT THIS MYSELF AND NOT MY WIFE :mrgreen:


Does your wife need a little blue pill ??? :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2009)

I thought you said 1 dollar GILL, wheres my Capitol One Credit Card, whats in your wallet?


----------



## honers (Dec 16, 2009)

"And the funny part of it is....the guy next to me didn't even see me take it..."


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2009)

Frozen in Place All Winter 
Get your Photo of Man with Fish 
$1.00


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Frozen in Place All Winter
> Get your Photo of Man with Fish
> $1.00




I get a cut of that right?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 18, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Frozen in Place All Winter
> ...




You just keep still


----------



## Popeye (Dec 18, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



I'll sic my cat on you
https://s74.photobucket.com/albums/i277/flounderhead59/Humor/?action=view&current=RAWR.gif


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 23, 2009)

if it smells like fish it might not be a dish


----------

